# Caad 10 5 105



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

I am thinking on making the Cannondale CAAD 10 5 105 groupo as my next bike. I raced for 4 seasons and have taken 2 seasons off. I am not planning on racing this bike any time soon, but racing could be in the future. 

Any thoughts or opinions are welcomed. Handles good at speed? Good enough of a bike to upgrade in the future? stuff like that

Thanks


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just search for CAAD 10 on the forums and you'll read more than enough praise. 
It's a good upgrade from the CAAD 9, which I'm riding, but just as stiff and lively. 
From what I understand, a great ride.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

thanks tober1, I looked and there are a lot of praises. I hope when the time comes, they wont all be sold out!!


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I ride a CAAD10-5. Its a great bike. although if I had the money I would have gone with a CAAD10-4. Just cause sram is an american company and double tap intrigues me, plus there is some serious weight savings.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The CAAD 10 bikes are all really nice. I think no matter what grouppo is on it you will like it. 
Yes, you can upgrade the 10-5 and put anything you want on it.......look at the CAAD 10 galley in this forum, there are people running Dura-ace, Sram Red, and evey Campy components on thier CAAD 10's.


----------



## sponger78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, the CAAD10-5 is great bike. This is my first road bike and I just love riding this thing. I chose the 5 since it's my first time riding a road bike and did not want to spend too much, and not like it then the bike would just sit there. You can always upgrade later.:thumbsup:


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the replies, i saw one in person on Saturday and believe the CAAD 10 5 will be mine soon


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

You were one? woah. How did it feel. You must have woken up pretty stiff...  

Congrats on the bike!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

i decided to go with the CAAD 4, in black. I pick it up on Saturday. The 5 wouldnt get here until the end of June, didnt want to. Paid a little more but sure it is worth the extra $$


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The Sram components are really nice, i think the 10-4 is more bang for your buck than the 10-5.


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

anybody know the gearing for the cassette comes on the CAAD 4??


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

12*27 for compact, bye


----------

